# Mystery repair man.



## Capt Lightning (May 29, 2016)

Ages ago, a ridge tile broke on my house roof.  This was no modern tile, but a late Victorian tile(1890's) made from heavy red sandstone. My neighbours who are builders had a matching tile and they said that they would ask a local roofer to replace it for me.  This was last year.

Today, Sunday,  the weather was lovely so we went for a walk.  When we returned, our son said that a man had appeared and worked on our roof.  We had a look and sure enough, the old broken tile had been removed and a new one cemented in its place. the surrounding slates had been repaired as needed.  No message was left and we have no idea who did the work.

This is the sort of things that happen here.  Now I'll have to ask around to find out who did the work and how much I owe him.


----------



## Falcon (May 29, 2016)

Proves that there are still some kind, friendly and helpful folks left in this world.

Perhaps you can run him down and offer to repay him for his kindness.


----------



## Guitarist (May 29, 2016)

What a great surprise to come home to! Your builder neighbors probably know the mystery dude.


----------

